# Wittnauer Bracelet



## cousteau62 (Jun 27, 2010)

Hello everyone.

Could someone please help me find an end piece for a Wittnauer bracelet so I can complete my Electro-Chron Skeleton.

Thank you very much.

Jacques


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Bonjour Jacques,

Take a look at the post a bit further down the page - -

Shocking - - - - - - -

from Martinus and you'll see it's gonna' be no easy task :sadwalk:

Good Luck!


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

cousteau62 said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> Could someone please help me find an end piece for a Wittnauer bracelet so I can complete my Electro-Chron Skeleton.
> 
> ...


You will probably need to buy a complete bracelet, or even a bracelet and watch to get the part. The best you can really hope for it to buy one where the bracelet is in poor condition to get the end pieces. You WILL be able to find the piece, but it won't be cheap and it may take you a while. Watch eBay - that's the only place you are likely to find the piece.

In the meantime, please post a photo of your Electro-Chron skeleton - a VERY rare watch. Also post a picture of the bracelet.

Finally, you might contact Scott Allison - he runs "timesofplenty" on ebay. He's a good guy. Tell him Dave from Canada sent you. He runs a vintage watch band store on ebay. I bought a gold Electro-chron band from him a couple years ago.


----------



## cousteau62 (Jun 27, 2010)

Thanks for your suggestions!

I managed to resolve the issue by fixing a piece from a non-original band to the Electro Chron's end. It's not optimal, but it'll do for now. I posted a couple of pictures of the skeleton back on June 10, 2010. Here are two pictures of the Electro Chrons. Both are in working condition.

http://i.imgur.com/D8lnq.jpg and http://i.imgur.com/ac1hC.jpg

I hope to hear from more of you soon!

Thank you,

Jacques


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

cousteau62 said:


> I am interested in selling them if there is a willing buyer.


There is a willing buyer...and we emailed in 2010 but you never came back to me. Plus all your auctions are US-only.


----------



## cousteau62 (Jun 27, 2010)

Hello Paul

First of all I did Email you back in 2010.

Second.The amount you offered $220.00 was so ridiculously low,it felt like you were insulting my intelligence.

Third.I don't like shipping overseas because most buyers want me to falsify customs documents and also "loosing items in transit".

Fourth.The watch was not complete without its original band.

Regards

Jacques


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

That's not quite the whole story.









My last email to you on the 1st July 2010 stated "Name your price...lets see if we can meet." to which I never got a reply.


----------



## cousteau62 (Jun 27, 2010)

Hello again Paul.

It is the whole story and this is its epic.

When you offered to buy the watch for a pittance( $220.00) I assumed you weren't dealing seriously so I cut off the contact.Why go on with this charade.At that time I was just a newbie and only wanted to get some straight info.about the timepiece .You on the other hand wanted to take advantage of your knowledge and tried to lowball me so you can boast about your latest acquisition and how you screwed some poor newbie.That is very unscrupulous.It's not nice to fool mother nature or like they say in my language:On ne prends pas les gents du Bon Dieu pour des canards sauvages.

Fin.

Jacques


----------



## streety (Jan 17, 2009)

On ne prends pas les gents du Bon Dieu pour des canards sauvages ("We do not take the people of the good God for wild ducks") :buba:

Ouch!!!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

cousteau62 said:


> Hello again Paul.
> 
> It is the whole story and this is its epic.
> 
> ...


I think that it is really unfair, and largely incorrect.

You maybe a newbie to this Forum but back in 2010 your auctions were stating "Over the next two years I will be selling a nice collection of around 2,000 watches and pocket watches - most of which are in very good condition and are highly collectible"..and two years later, you're still using this phrase. So where is the newbie?

Even if you are / were a newbie, I wasn't trying to rip you off. I made you an initial offer which you reclined which was fair enough. I then asked you what you were looking for and never got a reply. As to the true value of your watch, I really do not know what the value of it is; there are too few of them to monitor selling prices on eBay (infact, I'm not sure I've ever seen one on eBay) but that in itself doesn't mean its worth thousands of dollars --- I'd like to get hold of a Timex Cal 62 but can't find one, but when I do, I doubt it will be too much money.



cousteau62 said:


> so you can boast about your latest acquisition and how you screwed some poor newbie.


It is true, I do post stories about recent acquisitions on this Forum....I do it because I believe there are a number of similar electric watch collectors on this Forum who would find the posts interesting; some of these people have become good friends over the years. I hope I don't come across as "boasting" and I don't believe I have "screwed some poor newbie" ... but maybe you think: bargain = screwed some poor newbie

I realize that your EC Skeleton is now very unlikely to become my EC Skeleton, so why not stick it on eBay and find out its true value? I would be very interested to see what it fetches. I promise not to bid


----------



## FuriousPig (Jun 17, 2009)

Not used to reading hostility in this forum, seems strange somehow.

I'd say it's quite unfair to accuse someone of 'boasting' when it's quite clearly enthusiasm. I, for one, find the stories interesting & the website a great point of reference. The fact it makes me green with envy is my issue.

All that aside, the watch in question is absolutely stunning, truly beautiful. I shall add it to my list of watches to covet from afar.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

FuriousPig said:


> Not used to reading hostility in this forum, seems strange somehow.


In an effort to lighten up the post but fftopic: I'm afraid..

Furious, I'm going to boast again because I know you and I go after these .... just won 170770903274...I know, I need therapy...how many is that? :lol:


----------



## FuriousPig (Jun 17, 2009)

lol, I didn't even spot that one this time!

Still coming in at ridiculously low prices for such a lovely watch. All in the brand name I guess.

Here's one of a similar look I picked up last week: 170773612281

It's nice to see them all up on your web site now; but obviously people aren't sharing our enthusiasm yet.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Nice Rado...email me if you want the name of a very keen Rado collector in the UK; he could probably tell you quite a lot about the model.

Re: the Timex. It was good price but the postage was more ( :lol. One day, people will realize you and I were right...I hope.  ... but I really must stop buying them. :sadwalk:


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

Hi Paul, keep right on ''boasting'' 

Thats the reason this section is my first port of call on the Watch Forum.

cousteau, if you wish to do business on this forum do try to not pick fights.

Not good for business.


----------



## Jaer007ll (Feb 11, 2012)

Thank you very much


----------



## julioa007 (Nov 2, 2011)

WOW... Interesting read... From reading the whole thread and been impartial to both parties..... I think Costeu was very quick of the mark... and came out guns blazing!! as they say in my language - - 'que sera sera'... OK who is goiingto translate!! LOL.


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

julioa007 said:


> WOW... Interesting read... From reading the whole thread and been impartial to both parties..... I think Costeu was very quick of the mark... and came out guns blazing!! as they say in my language - - 'que sera sera'... OK who is goiingto translate!! LOL.


 Unfortunately Paul is well respected on this forum so cousteau wil have lost potential customers through his confrontational style.


----------

